# Beethoven - String Quartet 15 op.132 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Beethoven's 15th String Quartet in A minor, Op. 132 was the second of his late quartets to be written. It's thought that Beethoven planned it as a four-movement quartet but this was interrupted by a severe stomach illness that Beethoven feared would kill him. When he recovered, he added a new movement of thanksgiving (The Heiliger Dankgesang) that was to be at the heart of a reorganised new five-movement quartet. Also strange at the time was that the new movement was written in the Lydian mode. He finished the whole quartet in July 1825 and it was first performed later that year.
Whilst most people rarely look past the Heiliger Dankgesang movement, for me it's the strength of the outer movements that's just as important and I really enjoy those that really get that finale moving without it sounding mechanical. It's interesting to note from Beethoven's sketches that this rondo was originally meant as an instrumental conclusion to the 9th before it was jettisoned for the choral ending.
Interpretively I can live with any length of Heiliger Dankgesang as long as they can sell it to me but nothing more than total commitment and good pacing are essential to me especially in the 2nd and final movements. I also need at least very good sound and this is reflected in my rejection of some well-known but not-so-well recorded older recordings. One point of note is the high number of intonation issues in older recordings which kill this one for me (Pascal, Schaeffer, Barylli, Juilliard) and there were a fair few that fell into this category. In other LVB quartets I can live with some slightly iffy intonation but I'm less tolerant in the op.132. In my ears, it demands a precise performance.

Here's a fine YouTube live account by the 
Ebene Quartet






As usual there are ridiculous numbers of recordings so I'm only going to flag up those I find very recommendable, so even decent, recommended accounts won't get a sniff this time (eg. Amadeus RIAS, Yale, Guarneri (both), Hugo Wolf, Cleveland, etc). Some of the outliers who didn't do as well in other quartets seemed to thrive in this one.

Easily Recommended

Hollywood
Bartok
Fitzwilliam
Cypress
Melos (DG)
Fry Street
Vlach (1966)
Prazak
Belcea
Alcan
Emerson
Penderecki
Endellion
Cleveland (Telarc)
Takacs
Goldner
Auryn

*Highly recommended

Vox Populi* - punchy, pungent with limited vibrato. Very enjoyable debut disc. Different sound.
*Taneyev* - there's an old-world charm to this one. Beautiful playing. I love their finale.
*Vermeer* - such a strong reading from the Vermeers. Really captures the humour.
*Miro* - lovely 3rd movement and organic flow about the whole performance
*Italiano* - again the Italianos impress with their string tone and finesse. Bit heavy on the vibrato.
*Tokyo (both) *- polished and with a sweetness of tone that suits this quartet, the Tokyos play with intense precision.
*Orford* - passionate, enthusiastic playing. The first violin is particularly captivating.
*Brentano* - beautiful and technically terrific. Rich, deep sound.
*Kodaly* - a grower. All in the ensemble.
*Hungarian (1953) * - strong, vibrant with surprisingly good sound for its vintage.
*Gewandhaus* - lyrical with lovely detail and warm sound.
*LaSalle* - worth it for the opening and closing movements on their own. Brisker with wonderful dynamics.
*Colorado* - I love the forward momentum of the bolder approach.
*ABQ (studio / live)* - tough playing that rewards most in the 2nd and 5th movements. Slight preference for the studio recording.
*Wihan* - just missing a tiny bit more emotion in the Heiliger Dankgesang. Otherwise top-notch.
*Casals* - another one low on vibrato but the violin playing and cello sound is great.
*Borodin* (Chandos) - a more serious interpretation but the Borodins make this work in their favour
*Ebene* - but for a very loud recording and the broadest (20mins +) 3rd movement this would be near the very top. 2nd movement is superb.
*Di Cremona* - the Cremona are so exciting and surprisingly laid-back in the Slower moments

*Wow

Artemis* - low on vibrato, high on energy. Stellar playing with close but pungent sound. Turn this one up louder and it sounds superb (front row seat).
*Brodsky* - the Brodskys play the hell out of the op.132. Yeah, that right 3rd movement _is_ broad (almost 20 mins) but the way they shape it is just delicious. Elsewhere they're
nowhere near as broad and are given a divine recorded sound.
*Leipziger* - oh how they play that Heilinger Dankgesang but check out the spritely outer movements and you will understand why I rate it so highly. Effortlessly classy.
*Hagen* - the Hagens are firm and pulsing in this large performance. It's difficult not to be impressed by this.
*Vegh (stereo)* - there's simply no one like them in sound. They can be slow when you expect quicker and vice versa. Their Heiliger Dankgesang is deep, rich, incredibly touching and heartfelt. Close sound but highly engaging performance.
*Tetzlaff* - superb playing and pacing especially in the trio. Not high octane but this reduced vibrato recording is clean and insightful.
*Kuss* - precise, dramatic and inquisitory in equal measure. A great account from an underrated cycle.
*Talich* - what's to say that you didn't already know? Detail, tone and feeling are impeccable in this fine account. The little nervous trills on the violin in the final movement are a delight.

*Top Picks

Orion* - I'm beginning to believe this cycle is much better than I originally thought. Clear lines, punchy movements, a livelier than most Heilinger Dankgesang, killer tone and a rhythmical cracker of a final movement mark this down as a firm favourite. Lovely recorded sound too.

*Suske* - the Suskes produce a big, symphonic sound but they're not slow in any movement or gushily sentimental. Not all their set is as impressive as this but they hit a big sweet-spot with this reading. Impressive stuff with lots of lovely bass.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

That Suske set is one of the best bargains around


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I think it's one of the great ones. The Orion is starting to impress me greatly too.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

This is my favorite quartet, favorite chamber work, and one of my top 3-5 pieces of music in any genre. I've done over 30 years of research on this one. It's Quartetto Italiano in a landslide for me. Some very disappointing ones: Takacs (awful) and Alban Berg (horrific). I love the slow movement and I like it super-slow, like the Q.I. and the Busch Qt. I haven't listened to all the recordings Merl has, especially more recent recordings, but I've heard and purchased a hell of a lot. I look forward to hearing Merl's recommendations, but at present, the Q.I. is one of my top 3 desert island recordings. I'm also a big fan of the Vegh and Talich. Again, thanks Merl!


----------



## StevehamNY (Aug 11, 2018)

Merl, thanks for this! I don't believe I've ever heard either the Orion or the Suske so obviously that needs to be corrected immediately!

I'm with SP in my high regard for this quartet. Top 3-5 in ANY genre? Yes, sounds about right.

(And of course you already know how I feel about the Vegh. As you say, nobody sounds like them, even if it's a little rough sometimes. Somehow, the roughness makes it even better, even more timeless, for me.)


----------



## StevehamNY (Aug 11, 2018)

Malx;bt5521 said:


> That Suske set is one of the best bargains around


You said it! It's 18 USD on Presto right now, for seven CDs!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

What I like about the Suske set is that it's different. Like the Taneyev's (but way more consistently) its done in a style you rarely hear now but unlike the really old sets (Barylli, Pascal, etc) intonation is excellent, speeds aren't lugubriously slow (they were quite brisk here) and although they do use vibrato generously it never sounds tasteless or OTT. I listened to the Takacs again before and still rate it but played next to the recordings in that section it's not as strong so I knocked it down with the Auryns and I've moved a few up (I was hesitant about a few but I've had time to relisten to those ones today) . I really like the ABQ account, SP. It's meaty and strong and I like their heft. You obviously like a different style here (I'll take any style as long as they can sell it) but I'd definitely urge you to listen to the Brodskys who are similarly paced in nearly all movements to the Itallianos but play the Heiliger Dankgesang beautifully (not that the Itallianos don't). Thanks for all the comments.


----------

